# Wow What A Day!!



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

So today started out with DW saying"I would like to repaint the dinning room another color" So off to the store for new paint....Well then it turned to crowbars, hammers, saws, etc.







Well DW decided we would remodel the kitchen and dinning room while we were at it! We had a blast gutting it...our 5 year old had the most fun. Now I just need to put it back together









Happy Camping!

Scott


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

That's great!!! I need to do that to mine too. A project for 2008 I think. A lot of work, but well worth it. Hats off to you all. Have fun.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Photos!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow! A kitchen is a major job to just fall into like that. You'll need to be fast on your feet now! Good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paint Kitchen = Remodel Kitchen?

Hate to see what happens when she asks you to paint the outside of the house. You're going to need a lot bigger tools for that job.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I feel your pain.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You really must be suffering from cabin fever to take on that kind of re model. It would have to be camping weather for me to do the kitchen so that I could cook outside and or use the Outback as a spare kitchen.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well then it turned to crowbars, hammers, saws, etc


Heck, I can't even get the DW to use pots and pans in there, let alone that other stuff!

Good luck in your "painting" job.

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i feel your pain x2

we are almost done with our major remodel

a) added a 475 sqft family room







adding a second bathroom. (not finished yet)
c) completely gutted & remodeled the kitchen. (almost done just waiting for one cabinet & a bigger pantry to come in) home depot screw up 








d) new roof, central heat & air, updated all electrical through out the house & a new patio.

yes i promise to post pics, 116 so far and still counting.

darrel & katie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice atleast it's inside








I'm still trying to finish the siding on the house(if I would have known the weather was gonna hold out this long)








Come on spring

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We or should I say I started on the master bathroom a year ago, after the DW bought a new vanity. Just a few changes dear she said! Well I now have no walls, $1500 worth of marble tiles sitting in the garage and $1000 worth of new tapes all ready to be installed as soon as I rebuild the walls, did I mention we had to change the size of the room as well.

I feel you pain buddy!









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So Scott,

It's a little cold up The Gorge right now to be living on the Outback, isn't it?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WoW... I've always wanted to take a sledge to something!









Can't wait for the pictures.

MaeJae


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hard Work? Yes. However, the rewards are great. We gutted our kitchen last year.

Here is the stove and veggie sink.










Also, our Quasi-built in refer.......










Good luck and enjoy your project!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Tim Looks fantastic, but I noticed that the wine rack was almost empty?









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I feel your pain.


Do yourself a HUGE favor and move that can light that is _behind_ the sink, up about 6" so it is directly over the sink. You're going to cast a shadow on that sink from how it is currently set up.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I feel your pain.


Do yourself a HUGE favor and move that can light that is _behind_ the sink, up about 6" so it is directly over the sink. You're going to cast a shadow on that sink from how it is currently set up. [/quote] That's by DESIGN goofy. That way we don't see the dishes.









That whole counter was all taken out and rebuilt. This was the beginning stage. The side lights give plenty and there is a garden window in front of the sink with lights. Plenty to see the dirty dishes with.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Well we are surviving. Luckily we are doing it in 2 stages so fridge, sink and dish washer are un touched at this time. I have the range temped in sitting in the dinning room.

Looks like plentty of Outbackers have projects to keep them busy until spring. I will try to post some pics tonight.

Scott


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Man I have an ongoing entire house re-model going for over a year now. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel though as only one room is left to be done! It has taken so long because the it keeps getting in the way of my camping time.

Jeff


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I feel your pain.


OMG!

How long was your kitchen in this state?

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I feel your pain.


OMG!

How long was your kitchen in this state?

Thor [/quote] Well, as I did it all by my lonesome - a couple of months. After that, I would NEVER recommend ayone remodel a kitchen unless they can move out while it's being done. The only saving grace was that it was paid for with my winnings from Wheel of Fortune. Unfortunately, I didn't win enough to pay someone else to do the remodeling.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I feel your pain.


OMG!

How long was your kitchen in this state?

Thor [/quote] Well, as I did it all by my lonesome - a couple of months. After that, I would NEVER recommend ayone remodel a kitchen unless they can move out while it's being done. The only saving grace was that it was paid for with my winnings from Wheel of Fortune. Unfortunately, I didn't win enough to pay someone else to do the remodeling.








[/quote]
You were on Wheel of Fortune??

I watch it all the time, but I never saw a contestant named Moosegut








When was this?? How can we catch a re run?
Tell us the story!


----------

